# What grit whestone to remove plan blade chips



## LSGss (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello all,

I recently purchased some whetstones 1000, 4000, 8000 grit to sharpen but my plane iron has some chips in it. I have included a picture. I was wondering if anyone had a recommendation regarding the best grit whetstone to remove these size chips. I was looking at the shapton pro 220 or 320.

Thank you very much for the help.

Lenny


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Either really if your going the wet stone route


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

You might consider a diamond stone, like a DMT duosharp coarse/extra coarse instead. Fast material removal, no flattening.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

You can flatten waterstones as well. I have one it's ok. Doesn't cut as fast as a water stone or paper but it stays flat.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

Looks like some metal needs to be removed. 220 would be a good start, if nothing else, 220 wet/dry paper on a piece of glass would work.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I use Shaptons pro stones.The 220 isn't that course .The green 2000 has the best feel .If you do start using Shaptons make sure you budget some money for a Diamond plate to refresh the surface and keep them flat.
I also hollow gring my blades.Its easy peasy to feel the edge on the stone no fancy blade holding jigs needed.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

80 grit sandpaper or a coarse grinding stone then resharpen. You don't use stones to remove chips. Do yourself a favor and grind the edge flat to remove the chips then sharpen. I've seen guys try to sharpen out chips and it takes forever.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Any flat, coarse stone will do the job.

Start with either 320 diamond, 250 water, or 80 grit sandpaper.

If you're doing a secondary bevel you'll be there quickly.

Make sure the back is flattened first.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I was wrong about the 220 .I have the 1000 grit and it's not that aggressive compared to the 2000.I do still recommend a grinder and diamond plate for dressing the ceramic stone.
Sorry about that.

Aj


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

Medium grit diamond plate is what I'd use, if the chips aren't too bad. If the chips are really bad, I'd grind a new edge on my low speed bench grinder and then go to the diamond plates.

I used to use oil stones, and have some great ones, but the diamond plates way out do the oil stones. They never dish, wear out, or need cleaning (or soaking in water). Just use them, rinse them in water (with soap if you wish), dry and put away.

I should sell the oil stones. I'll never use them again.


----------



## LSGss (Dec 16, 2012)

So it seems like there are a variety of opinions. Is there a good DMT stone that would allow me to remove chips like these and act as a good lapping stone for my 1000, 4000 and 8000 stones. OSU55 mentioned the DMT Duosharp coarse/extra coarse.


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

> So it seems like there are a variety of opinions. Is there a good DMT stone that would allow me to remove chips like these and act as a good lapping stone for my 1000, 4000 and 8000 stones. OSU55 mentioned the DMT Duosharp coarse/extra coarse.
> 
> - LSGss


I use a DMT Dia-Sharp extra coarse on my water stones.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Dmt diamond plates are very good but they really don't last.If you start using them daily the pointy diamonds get fractured they will still work but too slow for me.
Even a set of Norton water stones stay consistent because you can refresh the surface.
You can use diamond plates to hone your new edge.Just remember if you keep chasing the same bevel it will become very steep. Thats why a grinder is used by most hand tool guys like me to keep the bevel where I like it.
But if you just want to make some shaving and have some fun maybe keep it simple.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Rick m has the best recommendation. Stones below 1000 grit are a absolute waste of money. 
They dish way too fast and you waste too much to keep it flat.
Use sand paper, diamond plates or a sanding belt glued to a flat surface.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

If I didn't use diamond plates, I'd use sandpaper. But the diamond plates are just so fast and easy, don't need to be glued to anything and never tear. And did I mention that they cut steel fast. Years ago I entered the wife and I in an entry level woodworking class - hand tools only. The dual purpose was to see if she had any interest in woodworking and to learn what they had to say on sharpening. I was using the big oil stones, but it was slow going. The guy teaching the sharpening used a medium diamond plate, then a Very Fine, then jewelers rouge on a flat leather strop. Going directly from medium to very fine didn't seem right, but results backed him up. I went right out, got the diamond plates, stored the oil stones, and have never regretted it.

The times I've managed to drop an expensive and very sharp wood chisel on concrete have shown me that, in some instances, the medium diamond plate isn't enough. I should buy a coarse one, just in case, but have done fine with the bench grinder to get a new edge started when necessary.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Really it doesn't matter how you get the chips out but if you spend more than 30 seconds doing it, sharpening has become your hobby


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

Shapton Pro 220 will make a quick work of it.


----------

